# Temco gas logs



## Tarheels9012 (Jan 26, 2015)

I broke one of the fake logs and need to replace it. I have no idea where to go as temco isn't around anymore. It's model number is adst40


----------



## webfish (Jan 26, 2015)

Temco was sold to Majestic Products. http://majesticproducts.com/

Google search should bring up replacement parts.


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 13, 2015)

Did you ever find a replacement log?


----------

